# Electri6ity: Virtual Guitar VST! maybe the best one yet.



## furrevig (Jun 25, 2010)

check it out!:



with all the virtual drum use, guitarist are now being replaced! lol.
i would say this would be a good use for a drummer who cant find a guitarist to jam with. and also producers who cant afford to pay session guitarists.
im sure alot more people will hate this than support it, but hey, its here!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 25, 2010)

that video is pretty pro. Id like to really hear it in action though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 25, 2010)

pretty sure the soundtrack there is it 

it sounds ok, might be nice for when you need to program the ideas in your head, and don't have access to a guitar or a recording rig.


----------



## thesimo (Jun 26, 2010)

sounds very nice!!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd like to try this out at some point, because just like Morten said, it could be really good for getting ideas in your head down when you don't have access to a guitar. Then also, instead of mouth-riffing, you could have an actual "guitar" riff.


----------



## Cyntex (Jun 26, 2010)

Aye, or just for making a backtrack to jam to, when no other guitarist is around to play with.


----------



## thesimo (Jun 26, 2010)

just found this. deffo very cool!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 26, 2010)

That does sound really cool. So now I definitely need to try this.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm wondering how good this works with metal. Is it suitable for ultra-high-gain, down-tuned metal-riffs? Or is this another "classic-rock-only" software?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 26, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I'm wondering how good this works with metal. Is it suitable for ultra-high-gain, down-tuned metal-riffs? Or is this another "classic-rock-only" software?


Same


----------



## B36arin (Jun 26, 2010)

Stuff like this will be awesome for metalcore where lots of stuff is recorded note pr. note anyway, but I usually enjoy the fact that I can hear that it's actually a human being that's playing.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 26, 2010)

Eh, it doesn't sound right to me. It's one of the better plugins of this type I've heard, but guitar, especially electric guitar, is really hard to get sounding right with sample libraries. Luckily for me, it just so happens that I actually play guitar myself.


----------



## Vangoatguitar (Jun 26, 2010)

it also seems like it would take HOURS to program everything the way you'd want it.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 26, 2010)

^ it works with midi. Just compose everything in Guitar Pro (for example), export as midi, import the midi-file into the VST, adjust: Finish


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 26, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I'm wondering how good this works with metal. Is it suitable for ultra-high-gain, down-tuned metal-riffs? Or is this another "classic-rock-only" software?



I dont know about down tuning, but this sounds pretty good.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 26, 2010)

^That's not the high-gain I meant 
Like Death Metal, some djentage or other tight tones like Fear Factory for example.
Or is it possible to take a clean signal from that VST and re-amp it with a pod or an axe-fx?
That'd be hella cool


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 26, 2010)

I knew this was coming, I just didn't know when.

It's kind of cool, but as a capable guitarist I don't ever see myself using it. To me it seems like more of a drummer's piece of kit in the same way that Superior 2.0 is primarily a guitarist's piece of kit.


----------



## B36arin (Jun 26, 2010)

Those power metal rhythm guitars sound terrible.


----------



## Thep (Jun 27, 2010)

That's pretty goddamn amazing

I can completely see me using that for pop...


----------



## cyril v (Jun 27, 2010)

sounds like RSE on guitar pro... 

check this out.. infinitely cooler and doesn't sound like RSE.

Check this meshuggish rough clip: "CHUGAWOOKA"


----------



## Andii (Jun 27, 2010)

Prominy is scarier .


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, Prominy is awesome 
"Well, my guitar is Prominy SC with Peavey Revalver MKIII + Engl v30 IR"
This is cool


----------



## dynamitec (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm one of the developers of Electri6ity. Thanks for discussing it 
Anyway, the question was, whether Electri6ity can play serious high gain stuff or not:

Here are two guitar tone /amp tone tests by Javi Perera using Electri6ty to play extremly deep (using the Telecaster to get the 'twangy' raw sound!).
As far as I know Javi mostly used the freeware amp TSE X30 ( TSE Plugins ) with the freeware LePou Cab simulation ( LePou Plugins ) and the freeware overdrive pedal TS Secret ( http://www.bteaudio.com/software/TSS/TSS.html ) - but he also used Metal Amp Room (I assume for the leads or the bass).

*Darkness*
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByJaviPereraDarkness-ScoopedMastering.mp3

*Electri6ity playing Periphery:Letter Experiment*
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_...erysLetterExperimentTest-ScoopedMastering.mp3

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 1, 2010)

^Ok, this is cool 
thanks for sharing, benjamin


----------



## Kr1zalid (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the share! Will definitely try this out!


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd say guitar playing is literally the ONLY thing I don't need a VSTi plugin for. 

Cool product, though.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 1, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^That's not the high-gain I meant
> Like Death Metal, some djentage or other tight tones like Fear Factory for example.
> Or is it possible to take a clean signal from that VST and re-amp it with a pod or an axe-fx?
> That'd be hella cool



Nah dude just buy electri7ity.


----------



## dynamitec (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, I heared djentage or tones like Fear Factory...

Take a listen at those Electri6ity user demos. 

*Electri6ity Userdemos by Javi Perera* 
 
Metal Balladeer (a lot of solo playing!):
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByJaviPereraMetalBalladeer_LeCTO_noTS.mp3

Mathgroove (djent test)
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByJaviPereraMathgrooveLe456_GR4.mp3

Periphereys Letter Experiment Test:
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_...erysLetterExperimentTest-ScoopedMastering.mp3

Darkness:
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByJaviPereraDarkness-ScoopedMastering.mp3

Palm Mute Test:
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo_new/Electri6ityDemoByJaviPereraPalmMutes.mp3

Please use *right click and save* - you'll might only hear a few seconds if you listen to the demos in your browser!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 2, 2010)

Creepy. Wow.


No likey how good it sounds.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dang... shit sounds good.


----------



## Yaris (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty soon we'll be seeing crabcore bands with NOTHING but keyboards hooked in to this software.


----------



## mickytee (Dec 2, 2010)

*pretty awesome live demo!*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 2, 2010)

Disturbingly awesome....I feel useless now.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay, that live demo is much less good. Doesn't sound real at all.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think a keyboard player will ever reach a true guitar sound playing live but.. those midi programmed samples sounded pretty friggin good.


----------



## Javi Perera (May 27, 2011)

Hello everybody!

I'm the guy who made the clips that the user "dynamitec" have shown to you. Thanks for all your kind words.

I know VST guitars won't never replace real ones (as any VST instrument), but, hey, they exist for some reason. In addition, recording real guitars is what 99,9% of people usually do. I do not wanna do it in a usual way  .


----------

